# Sealing the hay barn roof, yuk.



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a couple of leaky spots in my hay barn roof. Good thing we're in a drought, I checked when we did get some actual rain finally and found a few small places that were wet, ugh. 

So I thought that I would try to fix it the fastest, most efficient way. Flex seal. Why did I think that an "as seen on tv" product was a good idea? :evil: Can says it covers 12 square feet, so here's me thinking - well, that's not so bad, I can hit all the nail holes and seams in the aluminum and it won't be too bad. Not so much. After I wasted a can, I did a rough guesstimate and figured it was going to take me about 30 cans....at 12.99/each. No thanks! 

Returned the aerosol waste and went the 5 gallon bucket and roof broom route. Got all the loose nails hammered back down, a few new driven in. Anyone want to come over after lunch and help me paint the barn roof?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

If it means a trip to the heat than sure (lol dang coastal living) ! Assuming I can bring my girls, of course


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I will come do your roof if you come convince my gelding that stall rest is great! 

My Crankypants is picking fights with the pony in the next stall who he shares a half-wall divider with, screaming at the ponies on the other side who I brought in to keep him company since his beloved TB girlfriend has to go outside during the day, trashing his stall on a continual basis and as of tonight, lunging at passing people, so his stall window is now closed and locked which made him even more ****ed! Oh and eating me out of house and home since I was hoping that unlimited hay would help. Not a chance... but he did consume multiple bales of hay between last night and now! 

and we have 13 more days of stall rest to go.... :shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Casey, we've got plenty of room  Got it finished but I'm sure there's plenty of other stuff on my list you could help me with lol! Now just to see if I did a good job or not when it rains this afternoon...

Eww Del, stall rest stinks. Did months of it with Woodstock after his tendon injury and it was no fun at all. He got to be a bit grouchy too. Slow feed hay net & milk jugs to play with were a saving grace. Hope the next 13 days goes quickly for you!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

What about some of lickits or a similar brand of sweet things (like Pony Pops or Uncle Jimmy's Hanging Balls- which are ky horses favorite!). 

I'll be down there as soon as possible MH, which could be several years or so


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have used Lik-Its-at $6 a roll-my gelding went through one while I was out riding my mare-between 3-4 hours that day. So that was not cost-effective!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

^ I am not a huge fan of lickits perosonally, just seem like slightly carrot or banana or whatever flavored sugar. I like the pony pops or uncle jimmys hanging balls. lol! Sorry for hijacking your thread MH!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

why not just seal where it leaks? You should be able to see the water come in or see some daylight from inside the barn with the doors shut to make it dark inside.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

No worries on the hijack Casey, guilty of that myself  

Sorry for the late response churumbeque. Went ahead & did the whole thing because there was a bit of surface rust in several places. Figured if I have to climb on the metal roof, may as well just do the whole thing. Looks nice and is supposed to reduce heat absorbed by 30%. Plus, it was relatively cheap to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

